# Airless nespray



## paintpro08 (Jun 21, 2008)

Hey guys,

just found this on the web:

http://spraystore.com/video/nespri/caparol_WMV.wmv

What do you think of it and especially the overspray?


----------



## SDpaint (Aug 5, 2009)

Thats some crazy sheet. I like the idea, but having to use the specailty paint could get costly and be a pain. Looks weird, spraying without masking anything. I guess you have to backroll everything because the paint was never actualy atomized........ very interesting


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

yeah cool and weird. Thanks~!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Interesting but I don't know about that buying special paint. Is this an over seas thing? Or is this stateside?


----------



## paintpro08 (Jun 21, 2008)

It's german, from Wagner. I don't think it's available in the States.


----------

